# Slovak: všetok



## Masseman

I can't figure out when the dictionary form _všetok_ would be used. In the singular, the pronoun use seems to be limited to the neuter form _všetko_ (as in "chcem všetko alebo nič"), and as an adjective it's always in the plural ("všetci ľudia sú vytvorení rovní"). Other meanings of "all" seem to rather correspond to _celý_ ("ľudí z celého sveta").

What would be an actual example of a sentence with _všetok_? Or is it not actually used?


----------



## bibax

*Všetok* (m.), *všetka* (f.), *všetko* (n.) can be used in singular as well, especially with the abstract and collective nouns. In singular it can means 'whole, entire' (e.g. na jar ožíva *všetka príroda* okolo nás).

všetok ľud (Keď už prešiel *všetok ľud* cez Jordán, povedal Pán Jozuemu: ...)
všetok dovoz (Americký prezident Donald Trump je pripravený zaťažiť clami *všetok čínsky dovoz* do Spojených štátov. )
všetok nábytok (Zľava 35 % na *všetok nábytok*!)
všetka česť (*Všetka česť* dievčatám, že to nezabalili, ...)
všetka energia (Odkiaľ pochádza *všetka energia*?)
všetka zelenina (Až keď je *všetka zelenina* hotová, zmieša sa s lúpanými rajčinami, cesnakom a bylinkami vo veľkej panvici.)
všetko ovocie (*Všetko ovocie* je pestované prírodným spôsobom bez použitia chemických postrekov a hnojív.)
všetko množstvo (Dažďové vpuste tak nie sú schopné pohltiť *všetko množstvo* dažďovej vody.)


----------



## Masseman

Thanks! Is it somewhat high register, or would it it be used in daily speech? Many of my search results come from bible translations, which is usually an indication of fairly high register, but maybe that's not the case.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> Is it somewhat high register, or would it it be used in daily speech?


 No, it's not high register and is certainly used in everyday parlance:


> " ...Niekto sa možno na mňa urazí a niekto nie, ale buďme k sebe dobrí. *Všetci* robíme chyby a učíme sa na nich (sport.sk); Ecclestone: *Všetkým* ide o moc. Boss Formule 1 Bernie Ecclestone verejne priznal to, čo viacerí už dávno vedeli alebo aspoň tušili (autoroad); Určite by sa ti hodila jednoduchá, čierna kabelka, hodí sa ku *všetkomu* a je pekná,... (michaelleb); *"*Žijem v tele bez prsných implantátov, výplní, botoxu, príčeskov a *všetkých* tých sra*iek, o ktorých som si myslela, že ich potrebujem,” (topky)





> .. as an adjective it's always in the plural ..


 *Všetok* (m.), *všetka* (f.), *všetko *(n.) has the full declension range, not only  nominative and accusative, and you can find the full table with the oblique cases here (kvizy.eu).
Some examples of its use adjectivally in the oblique cases:
*Všetka, gen. *Príroda, ticho a pokoj uprostred všetkej občianskej vybavenosti mesta Bojnice (nehnutelnosti.sk)
*Všetok*, *dat. pl*. Takmer všetkým druhom lemurov hrozí vyhynutie. _Almost all kinds of lemur are threatened with extinction_ (hrozit' takes the dative)
*Všetka, instr.  *Slávna Bridget Jonesová je späť so všetkou parádou (style). ... _back in all her glory_
*Všetka, **prep. *... pri všetkej úcte - _with all due respect_
*Všetko*, *gen*. „Prečo je orol, kráľ všetkého vtáctva, zavretý na dvore so sliepkami?“ (modlitba)


----------



## bibax

IMHO Masseman had in mind the singular forms, especially the masculine form *všetok*.

*Všetok ľud* (like _všechen lid_ or _všecek lid_ in Czech) is really used in the Bible very often (Keď sa *všetok ľud* dal pokrstiť a bol pokrstený aj Ježiš ... _Lukáš_).

In Czech we use rather the adjective _veškerý_ than _všechen/všecek_:

Rusko zablokovalo *všetok export* z Ukrajiny.
Rusko zablokovalo *veškerý export* z Ukrajiny.

Praha bude takmer *všetok odpad* spaľovať v Malešiciach.
Praha bude téměř *veškerý odpad* spalovat v Malešicích.

Nearly nobody would say *všechen export/odpad* in Czech. In Czech _všechen_ is really bookish and rare. However Slovak may be different.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi bibax, oh, I see, you suspect Masseman is referring just to the masculine singular nominative or accusative form *všetok* and/or the singular forms?  I'm obviously not a native Slovak speaker, but after many years of reading and translating from Slovak, and proofreading other people's translations, I can't find myself agreeing with the suggestion that *všetok* may be "high register" or even unusual. Here are a number of (pretty banal - definitely non-high register) everyday examples:


> Je *všetok* nábytok vhodný k podlahovému vykurovaniu? _Is all furniture suited to underfloor heating?_ (mojnabytok); Rozpredala *všetok* nábytok! _She sold off all her furniture!_ (slovenka); Výrobky sme začali vyrábať vo voľnom čase ručne, sami doma až kým nás ich výroba neobrala o *všetok* náš voľný čas. _We began to make our products by hand in our spare time by ourselves at home, to the point where the production was taking up all our spare time _(localhand); Vážení zákazníci, *všetok* náš tovar nájdete rozdelený v albumoch na našej stránke. _You can find all our goods _.. (facebook); *Všetok* náš strach vyviera z jediného slova. Zomrieme._ All our fear derives from a single word_ ... (sme); *Všetok* náš sortiment je teraz na internete. _All our range is now on the internet_ (oslavan); Vaše pohodová a pokojná plavba je našim hlavným cieľom. Tomu je prispôsobený *všetok* náš servis. _.... that's the aim of all the service we provide_ (yachting)


I agree that _všechen_ in Czech is literary style. In Czech you also have _veškerý (_for your example with_ vývoz/export, odpad)_, for which there's no Slovak equivalent.  Slovak _všetok_ renders both _všechen_ and _veškerý_.


----------



## Masseman

The origin of my question was that I had trouble finding the dictionary form (the masculine nominative/accusative) being used other than in the Bible, which piqued my interest in the use of the singular forms in general, with any gender or case.

From your answers I definitely have good examples to work with, regardless of register. Interesting to hear about the differences with Czech, also.


----------



## ZDalexx

Hello, 
Všetok is a masculine form for all, every, entire,... I confirm what was already said in the previous messages and it is used in everyday speech. 
Examples :
všetok prepych (masculine singular) - every luxury
všetok priestor (masculine singular) - all the space


----------

